

A House of Mathematical Beauty - rhollos
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/05/01/yours-for-23m-a-house-of-outstanding-mathematical-beauty.html

======
webnrrd2k
Well, now at least I know the money for my Calculus textbook went to a good
cause, because I could totally afford that textbook without any problems at
all when I was a student.

